# auger brake



## craney89 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have a craftsman 536.881501 single stage snowblower. I replaced the belt but I cannot remember if the metal bracket/brake goes on top of the belt or below. Does anybody have an idea on that or a picture of the layout they can share? I checked with the parts diagrams and manual but they are not very clear. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Every snow blower I have seen apart has the belt wrapped around the pulley, and then the spring loaded auger brake against the back side of the belt once it is around the pulley.

I would hook it up that way and then try the machine out with the cover off and see if everything looks right. You should have the brake stop the auger when you release the handle and when you engage the auger the brake should not touch anything.

Here are a couple videos I found. Neither of them look like your machine, but maybe they can be of some help to you.


----------

